# Bangka-Belitung: A Hidden Paradise



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

Bangka–Belitung Islands is a province of Indonesia, which includes two main islands, Bangka and Belitung, and several smaller ones that lie from the east of Sumatra to the northeast of South Sumatra province. The Bangka Strait separates Sumatra and Bangka, and the Gaspar Strait separates Bangka and Belitung. The South China Sea is to the north, the Java Sea is to the south, and Borneo to the east is separated from Belitung by the Karimata Strait.

The province was formerly part of South Sumatra, but became a separate province along with Banten and Gorontalo in 2000. In 2004 its population was 1,012,655. The capital is Pangkal Pinang.

These islands have significant mining (the largest producers of tin in Indonesia). They also produce white pepper CPO etc.

Bangka Belitung also has many beaches and smaller islands which have attracted tourists from around the world. The famous beaches are Matras beach, Parai beach, Tanjung Pesona beach, Batu Bedaun beach, Remodong beach, Pasir Padi Beach, Tanjung Kelian Beach, Rebo beach, Telok Uber Beach and many others.

Bangka-Belitung is divided into six regencies (kabupaten) and 1 city (kota):

* Bangka (regency seat: Sungailiat (town))
* West Bangka (regency seat: Muntok)
* South Bangka (regency seat: Toboali)
* Central Bangka (regency seat: Koba)
* Belitung (regency seat : Tanjung Pandan)
* East Belitung (regency seat: Manggar)
* Pangkal Pinang (city)


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by paradyto


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Parai Beach Resort*
from multiply


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Belitung: A Sumatra Neverland*
Kuntarini Rahsilawati , Contributor , Belitung, Sumatra | Sun, 06/08/2008 10:06 AM | Travel 

We touched down in Belitung with a thud, followed by cheers.

I looked out the window of the plane, it was raining really hard. It didn't seem like the right time to be in Belitung.

Bangka Belitung is a province in southern Sumatra that comprises two main islands separated by a five-hour ferry ride, and a number of smaller islands.

We were waiting for friends to arrive from Bangka. They'd booked their tickets to Belitung through a travel agent in Jakarta who'd apparently thought Belitung and Bangka were the same place.

So, when they'd arrived in Bangka the night before and confidently asked for directions to our hotel, the locals told them there was no hotel called that in Bangka. My friends showed them the scrap of paper with the hotel's address on it, and the locals answered in unison, "Oh, it says here that the hotel is in Belitung, Pak -- this is Bangka! It's a five-hour ferry ride to Belitung." Oh yeah? Very good.

*Andrea and Belitung*

We'd developed a sudden craving for gangan or fish-head casserole, a Tanjung Tinggi speciality, and by the time our friends arrived we were starving. There's a word in Belitung, kempungan, which is used to describe the bad luck that follows indulging in a "guilty" pleasure. But still we went in search of gangan. 










Tanjung Tinggi is a popular place for swimming, relaxing or simply admiring its white sand beach, turquoise water and granite rock formations.

We quickly found a restaurant, watching kids dive into a granite pool while we waited for our food. When it finally arrived, it was a sight to behold. The casserole, it's sauce a perfect blend of curry paste and pineapple, was big enough for the seven of us -- with leftovers assured.

After lunch, my friends and I scattered like soldiers fighting for the control of strategic spots from which to take photos.

I kept thinking of the book Laskar Pelangi (Rainbow Warriors), which is about the children of poor fishermen in Belitung, who played, joked and encouraged one another in their studies. I was keen to travel on to East Belitung, where the book is set. Instead of taking pictures I returned to the restaurant. A friend asked, "Do you want to meet Andrea Hirata?" Andrea is the book's author.

"Sure," I said. "There he is now, said my friend, "strolling along the beach". Without thinking twice I rushed over to greet Andrea. He is well-known in Jakarta and yet seemed liked a "nobody" in Belitung. 

Andrea asked me to climb across the otherworldly rock formations with him. We sat high up, overlooking the open sea. It was clear from Laksar Pelangi that Andrea really loves Belitung, his hometown. I could imagine the part in the book when he gazed at the rooftop of his sweetheart's house from Selumar hill in East Belitung. I even fancied I could see the dragons of the South China Sea wrestling from afar.

Ah, gangan, Tanjung Tinggi and Andrea in one day -- welcome to Belitung!

*Lengkuas Island*

The next day, the golden morning sun filtered through the canopies of leaves and branches along the road to the Tanjung Layar coast. It was the perfect day to sail to Lengkuas Island, or so we thought.










No sooner had we arrived in Tanjung Layar than a chilly wind whipped up and the sun all but disappeared. Boats were tossed about like toys. A fisherman approached us. "Are you sure you still want to sail to Lengkuas Island?", he said, making his reluctance clear. A fisherman I'd met earlier told me that from May to August the sea around Belitung is calm and flat like a mirror, but in December, few fishermen have the courage to go out to sea.

"Just give it a try, Pak," my friend said.

We decided to try our luck, and away we sailed. The small islands scattered in the vicinity seemed within reach, but I knew they were not that close. Halfway to our destination, the water surface was choppier. Our small boat was tossed up and down like an amusement park ride and I regretted our snap decision to sail to Lengkuas. 










There was no turning back, the only way was forward. Our boat was a lone warrior on the sea. There was nothing to do but to hold onto the bench. There was not even a rubber ring, let alone life jackets.

So, for more than an hour, we held tightly to the bench, prayed and kept our eyes on the waves that threatened to swallow up our boat.

As we drew closer to Lengkuas, the sea was calmer. The sun reflected off the whitewashed lighthouse that stood out against the island's green forest. It was a relief to know that we were close to dry land.

The only problem was the water was too shallow for the boat to get any closer. We'd have to wade through waist-deep water. Fortunately, the kindhearted fisherman placed a chair below the deck so we didn't have to jump right in.

Lengkuas Island is surrounded by granite boulders that have a surface pattern of horizontal lines. So straight are they that they look like they were drawn with a ruler. 

The lighthouse engineer, Komaruddin, approached us, smiling broadly. He lives there with his family. They receive food supplies only once in three months and are completely reliant on tank water.

If there is no more water in the tank, Komaruddin must call his superior in Jakarta and ask for a container of water to be delivered to the island.

No wonder the sign in the toilet says "Use water wisely".

The white lighthouse was built in 1882 and still functions as an active aide to navigation for ships going to Tanjung Pandan Port or entering the Gaspar Straits, which separate Bangka and Belitung islands. Komarudin is assisted by two men who keep watch at night.










It is rather eerie inside the lighthouse. One room, which has bars over the windows, used to be a cell. From every window there is a magnificent view of the sea. On the way back down the lighthouse stairs, I was struck by the glow of the afternoon sun through the old, broken windows. It was a privilege to have spent the afternoon on this beautiful island.


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Parasailing*
from multiply


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by aksansanjaya


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Old Lighthouse*
from flickr


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Bangka-Belitung, The Paradise Islands of East Sumatera*
www.belitungisland.com







by Sam


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Paradise on earth . . .
so heavenly beautiful . . .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, beautiful place... really a paradise :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

A real jewel...


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

Greatttt.....!


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank You for the comment guys.. Indeed, Bangka-Belitung is a heaven on earth :cheers:


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by henry_weddiasmara


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Streetscapes*
by paradyto


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by Si_Ollie


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Tanjung Kelayang*
by aksansanjaya


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

Best job in the world. :banana: I want to work there.  I can collect junk or paint the grass. Absolutely amazing place, beautiful photos. kay:


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

henry hill said:


> Best job in the world. :banana: I want to work there.  I can collect junk or paint the grass. Absolutely amazing place, beautiful photos. kay:


Thank You 

You should at least visit this paradise of Bangka-Belitung Islands kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely updates from that beautiful place...


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Lovely updates from that beautiful place...


Thnks


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Tg Kelayang*
by rachdian


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I could rest in that sand for all the eternity...


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by aie_persa


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by aie_persa


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by aie_persa


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by kanchoot


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Accor announces 8 new hotels for Indonesia*









_Mercure Padang_









_Ibis surabaya Basuki Rahmat_

A network of 55 hotels and 9,500 guest rooms committed by 2012

1,202 new rooms, taking committed developments to 4,400 rooms and 16 hotels
3 new all seasons hotels committed to development
4 new ibis hotels announced
Accor the largest international operator of hotels in Indonesia today announced further growth of its hotel network, with eight new projects throughout the country.? The eight new projects which will all open before the end of 2012 include hotels in Padang, Surabaya, Manado, Balikpapan, Kuta, Denpasar, Jakarta and Bangka.?

Commenting on the progress to date and the prospects of Accor's development and growth in Indonesia Michael Issenberg - Accor Asia Pacific Chairman and Chief Operating Officer said "Indonesia with its strong economy and strengthening domestic travel volumes offers significant opportunity for development.? This development is leveraged off Accor's already strong network, diverse brand presence and significant in country infrastructure supporting organic growth of our managed hotel portfolio throughout the archipelago."

Accor currently operates 39 hotels throughout Indonesia, which will increase to 40 hotels by years end.? Thereafter, 10 new hotels will be added in 2011 and 5 more in 2012 taking the network to 55 hotels and 9,500 rooms by 2012.

Issenberg added; "We are placing an emphasis on the mid and economy sectors for our development in Indonesia, ensuring sustained network expansion in line with the growth in domestic and intra Asian travel demand.? As this demand grows, so will the average rates of hotels, where the prospects for the price sensitive segments will strengthen."

Gerard Guillouet - Vice President Accor Indonesia, Malaysia and Singapore says: "Accor has been consistently present in Indonesia since 1993 where it has developed a network across 17 cities throughout the country.? Presently there are seven brands in operation with the Pullman brand to debut later this year with the opening of Pullman Legian Bali.? Ibis was the first brand of Accor to open in Indonesia and its relevance continues today with four of the eight hotels being added to the ibis network."

The newly announced hotels include:

*Mercure Padang*, Located in the new city area development with close proximity to government offices, banks and other business activities. Mercure Padang when it opens in 2011 will offer 143 guest rooms, one restaurant and bar, 650m2 ballroom, four meeting rooms, swimming pool, spa and fitness centre.

*all seasons Gajah Mada*, Located in the commercial area of central Jakarta, bordering Chinatown and the city's original commercial precinct known as Kota.? all seasons Gajah Mada will provide 130 rooms, one restaurant and bar and three meeting rooms and is scheduled to open in 2012.

*all seasons Bangka*, *with 159 guest rooms, one restaurant and bar and located in the city centre of Pangkal Pinang. The hotel will open in 2011.*

*ibis Surabaya Basuki Rahmat*, is located in the heart of the city of Surabaya, a short walk to the largest shopping mall and the city's exhibition centre.? When open in late 2012 ibis Surabaya Basuki will feature 180 guest rooms.

*ibis Manado*, located facing the Manado Gulf and with close proximity to the city centre, government offices and just across from the Manado Town Square". ibis Manado will have 120 guest rooms.? The hotel is scheduled to open in 2012.

*ibis Balikpapan* will open in early 2011 in this sea port city on Borneo's east coast.? The hotel is located close to the existing Novotel and within the city's centre.? Ibis Balipapan will have 156 guest rooms.

*On the tropical island of Bali* where Accor operates six hotels today and will open the Pullman Legian Nirwana later this year, will see three of the newly announced hotels added;

*all seasons Bali Denpasar* located in the commercial and administrative area of the island's capital with 160 guest rooms.? All Seasons Bali Denpasar will debut in 2011 and will be the second All Seasons for the island.

*ibis Bali Kuta* will be located in amongst the action of Kuta, capitalising on the strength of the international and domestic economy hotel demand to this area.? Once open in 2011 the hotel will feature 180 guest rooms.

"The all seasons brand was first seen in Indonesia in 2005 in Legian Bali. With four hotels committed to development in the country and numerous more development leads, Indonesia is at the forefront of the brands expansion in Asia" added Guillouet.

Accor has previously announced the following development commitments: Pullman Bali Legian Nirwana, Novotel Bangka, Novotel Tangerang, Mercure Simatupang, Mercure Bali Kuta Haverstland, Mercure Solo, Mercure Banjarmasin, all seasons Yogyakarta,

http://www.etravelblackboardasia.com/article.asp?id=68615&nav=1


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by Si Ollie


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by Si Ollie


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by Si Ollie


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by Si Ollie


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by Si Ollie


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by Si Ollie


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by Si Ollie


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by Si Ollie


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by Si Ollie


----------

